# Suche gutes Grafikprogramm (Webgrafiken)



## hume1991 (27. Mai 2013)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich suche ein Grafikprogramm welches folgendes erfüllt: 

Web-Grafiken
Keine langen Einarbeitungszeiten
Übersichtliche Bedienoberfläche

Kann auch kostpflichtig sein. Besitze derzeit Gimp2 und CorelDraw wo es bezüglich Web-Grafiken schon ausgrenzt, da ich etwas brauche welches genau Web-Grafiken anspricht.


----------



## smileyml (28. Mai 2013)

Was genau meinst du mit Webgrafiken?

Gimp wäre wie Photoshop.
CorelDraw ist wie Inkscape oder Illustrator.

Aus meiner Sicht kannst du alles erstellen, was du willst. Die Programmauswahl obliegt dem Geldbeutel und persönlichen Präferenzen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## mtronics (9. Juni 2013)

Ein Programm speziell für Webgrafiken?
Wenn es nur diesem Zweck dienen soll reicht Gimp auf alle Fälle. Man muss nur entsprechend damit umgehen können. Da du dich nicht lange einarbeiten willst, würde ich Photoshop Elements empfehlen, denn es ist für diesen Zweck relativ preisgünstig und wirklich einfach zu verstehen.
Ich persönlich würde dennoch versuchen mit Gimp auszukommen, zumal es dafür hunderte Tutorials im Netz gibt.
Gruß, mtronics.


----------

